# Perdido Key Sunday



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out to Perdido Key on Sunday around 9:00 AM and set up near Crab Trap Restaurant. Counting the guys I was fishing with anda couple of other guys a couple of hundred feet away, we had around 15 lines in the surf. Wind was starting to pick upout of the S'East by that time. Waves weren't much - maybe a foot or foot and a half. I caught a couple of pomps - both over 15". Nobody else caught a thing - not even a Whiting. At least whileI was there - I ended up leaving around noon. I wasfishing a 9' and an 11' withdouble drop rigs.I put aBerkley Gulp sandflea on one hook and fresh dead shrimp on the other. The pomps took the shrimp both times. I have no idea why they chose my bait instead of the other lines in the water - everyone was using either shrimp or frozen sand fleas. I was using a 4 oz sinker, putting the bait a good ways out there. Maybe that was the difference?

My wife and I had fresh broiled pompano with butter, lemon and basil. Along with a nice bottle of Chardonnay, made for a great dinner Sunday night.I had an awesome day on the water Saturday, too. Guess I should play the lottery.....don't have too many "two in a rows", you know?


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

well its good to see that someone is catching something on the beach.

i tried 2 days in a row with no luck at all. 

oh well, beats workin!





:letsdrink


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

ive had plenty of days like that........500yds of the beach covered with lines in the water and not a bite. good job on your pomps.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Right on!:clap I've only managed to scrounge 1 pomp so far this year. I did manage to get a few really nice reds though.


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice job Timman,on the pomps,Sounds like you had a great sunday meal.I only caught pompano once at fort pickens,They sureARE A FUN FISH TO CATCH.


----------

